# Drag and Drop mit JAVAFX- Scenebuilder



## annelala (28. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne ein Bild per Drag and Drop verschieben und platzieren.
Ich arbeite mit Java FX und dem zugehörigen Scenebuilder.
Es sollte eigentlich nicht allzu schwer sein, der Scenebuilder lässt es zu Elemente bereits mit Code zu versehen. Kennt sich damit jemand aus?

Liebe Grüsse,
Anne


----------



## dzim (28. Jan 2014)

Ich weiß, man sollte als Antwort nicht nur einen Link posten, aber ich könnte es nicht besser beschreiben, da ich selbst noch kein Drag&Drop unter JavaFX verwendet habe:

Drag-and-Drop Feature in JavaFX Applications | JavaFX 2 Tutorials and Documentation


----------

